# Savage 17HMR Laminate Thumbhole Stainless Steel



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Here is the link:

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/savage-17hmr-laminate-thumbhole-stainless-steel-93r17-btvs/


----------

